# Miss D.



## sassy (May 25, 2010)

Introducing Miss D. Chow Hound and Cheif taste tester.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, what a pretty girl. Welcome to the forum!

Richelle


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi and welcome!
What a great pic. She's a cutie! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Very cute!!
I can see why you call her Miss D, she looks very "prim and proper"!!


----------

